# K9 Concepts - Brooklyn, MD



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Has anyone personally trained with Bill? We start Monday night based on very high recommendations through several friends as well as a woman I met this week with a GSD at Petsmart. We're doing the puppy kindergarten and then basic obedience as I have no interest in Shutz. Anyone actually train with him?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Does his facility allow you to watch a couple of classes? That way you can get a feel for it.

Where I work we invite people to come out and watch before signing up.. That way they can make their own informed decision!


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

G-burg said:


> Does his facility allow you to watch a couple of classes? That way you can get a feel for it.
> 
> Where I work we invite people to come out and watch before signing up.. That way they can make their own informed decision!


Yes they do, we're going this evening at 6 for our first introductory experience. Where is your please located? I see you're in MD too


----------

